# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware >  Makesmith Desktop CNC router.

## icanthinkofanid

I know we normally deal in 3d printers but I felt this was pretty cool. It was a kickstarter self assembly campaign. Have a look:

----------


## icanthinkofanid



----------


## icanthinkofanid

Here is a good detail test.

----------

